# Running Outboard when out of Water



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Every spring before I launch my boat for the first time I fire up the outboard in the driveway to make sure everything is working ok. I put the water ear muffs on the outboard but the only problem is the outboard run REALLY loud when not submerged in water. Is there a way for me to run my outobard in the driveway without the loudness being such a nuisance to my neighbors?
Brian


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I just fill up my garbage can with water and lower my motor into that(while it's still on the boat).


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I just fill up my garbage can with water and lower my motor into that(while it's still on the boat).


thats what i do to, if your gunna run it for a long time just keep the hose running in the can to keep fresh cool water in it


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

It depends what size motor you have. Basically, if you cant get it in a barrel, its gonna be loud on muffs....


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

The water is kinda of your muffler when the boat is in the water. Out of the water, its like running a straight pipe..


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

115hp Mercury. Not sure if it'll fit in the garbage can but I'll give it a try.
Thanks guys.
Brian




Jason Adam said:


> It depends what size motor you have. Basically, if you cant get it in a barrel, its gonna be loud on muffs....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

radiohead said:


> 115hp Mercury. Not sure if it'll fit in the garbage can but I'll give it a try.
> Thanks guys.
> Brian


Doubt it. I run my smaller OB's in a plastic garbage barrel, but my 50 is too big. I guess if you have a big enough barrel....


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Also, if you plan to run the big OB in a barrel, dont rev it much in gear. I generally shift into forward and reverse to make sure my shift cable and such is still good. One year I shifted, and the cable had went bad. If I wouldnt have put it in gear on muffs, I would have never known til I was backing away from the ramp. But dont bump it too much while in gear, it may throw that garbage can around, which would not be good...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Do it on a Saturday afternoon on muffs, if the neigbors dont like it, tell them to go get some ice cream somewhere... Its not like you're doing it at midnight....


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Any self respecting neighbor would come over and offer to help!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Heck, If my neighbors heard a "loud", un-mufflered exhaust, they would think the Annual Atwell Street Lawn-mower Races were starting without them!!!


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

I do the same as Jason. Run motor and check shift cable operation to make sure prop is turning. Make sure steering is working and all gauges. Its always easier to fix things at home. I even crank the motor without starting it while in line to launch, just to be sure. One time I found tether line had gotten bumped and turned switch off. Running the motor during the day shouldn't be any problem. A lot of people mow the lawn with noisey mowers. If the neighbors complain have the wife or kids fire up the mower and mow the lawn that should drown out the sound of the boat motor. The only time it would be an issue is if it is real early or late when people are trying to sleep, and you don't let it run for hours on end. Better to run it for a bit at home then to tie-up a launch trouble shooting. But that gets into a whole other issue that has been discussed here before.

Greg


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

nothin like the sound of a 90 horse 2 stroker on muffs in the mornin:lol: :lol:


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

how bout the sound of a 115 MERC eating up the walls of a plastic garbage can.
happened to a friend! TAKE THE PROP OFF. then run the fogging oil out of it in the can. put the muffs on for a short shift test.if it runs you'll know if it will shift on the water. its still no substitute for a water test. we had a bad prop hub (rotted) that didn't show up until we put a load on. 5 mph tops. had us stumped for a bit.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I started my little 6 hp kicker in the bucket and by mistake I threw it into grear and reved it up. I needed to go change my pants, shirt and undies due to the spray I created in the can. Then it caught the edge of the bucket and really shreaded it. I can imagine what a 115 would do. 

Now I just use the muffs and say the heck with the neigbors!!

What the line?
"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!!


----------



## Wayneharris1958 (Jan 25, 2005)

what are the muffs you guys are talking about?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

They are a conection devise to your lawn hose that slip over the outdrive water intakes. They allow your boat motor to be run in your drive way prior to launching. You can get em anywhere they sell boating supplies for 10-20 bucks.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

careful with the muffs they dont work that well on some motors, like my 90hp force, cause mine gets water from more than one spot. only took about 1 minute to start overheating. i guess they work well on most outboards just watch the temp


----------



## Hardwater Slayer (Dec 4, 2005)

Outboard Silencers - All sizes $57.90 
Reduces noise up to 55% when flushing outboards. Inserts into aft side of prop. Creates back pressure enabling accurate adjustment to engine idle, etc. Alloy with special rubber 'O' ring seal. 

Cat. 
Johnson Evinrude 
Mercury Mariner 
Suzuki 
Yamaha 
4596A 
40 - 50hp 
25 - 70hp 
55 - 65hp 
40 - 55hp 
4596B 
60 - 115hp 
85 - 115hp 
75 - 140hp 
60 - 140hp 
4596C 
130 - 200hp 
135 - 175hp 
150 - 200hp


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

COHO said:


> careful with the muffs they dont work that well on some motors, like my 90hp force, cause mine gets water from more than one spot. only took about 1 minute to start overheating. i guess they work well on most outboards just watch the temp


Buy the good rectangular ones that feed from both sides and you shouldnt have a problem. Theyre about $25.


----------

